# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  How to use the internet to build your local network marketing business

## Drikus Botha

Network marketing always left a bit of a bitter taste in most people's mouths. Just the thought of trying to sell something to someone usually is enough to discourage most potential beginners.

The irony is that most people sell their whole lives without even realizing it. Take for instance if you want to go to Durban for Christmas and you spouse want to go to Capetown.

The amount of selling between the two will decide where you are going. In the case of network marketing it is exactly the same. The problem isn't the selling but rather the thought of harassing family and friends.

The secret lies in the fact that you must stop those stupid tactics immediately if you want to have any chance of succeeding at this business.

Whenever I hear things like "Let's make a namelist of family and friends" or " Talk to everyone you meet" I can almost certainly predict the outcome of that project - DEATH.

Just stand still and think for a moment how you feel when somebody contacts you and wants to convince you of all the benefits of something you couldn't care one bit. I know I get very irritated.

Now think of it when you are really interested in something and someone contacts you. I normally am very kind to that person and I appreciate the trouble he went through to service me.

To me that person is not a sales-rep who wants to earn a quick buck but rather an expert consultant who are looking for a way to service my needs. Big difference...

The internet can change you from being that sales-rep into the expert consultant, servicing the needs of those who really desire it, enabling you to build a strong network marketing company without ever having to make a cold call.

----------


## Dave A

> Take for instance if you want to go to Durban for Christmas and you spouse want to go to Capetown.
> 
> The amount of selling between the two will decide where you are going.


The wife will win every time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Marq

Hi there Drikus - I am a bit confused here.

I see your business is Sportron. This rang a bell - So I looked and sure enough one of their claims to fame says 


> At Sportron you are rewarded for networking with friends and family while adding value to their lives through health and wellness in all areas of their lives.


and then theres 


> At this stage you are a serious business partner with Sportron and qualify for additional income and bonuses, international travel rewards and special recognition. You will also be in a position to develop your own business partners and leaders.


So when you claimed 


> Whenever I hear things like "Let's make a namelist of family and friends" or " Talk to everyone you meet" I can almost certainly predict the outcome of that project - DEATH.


and 


> The secret lies in the fact that you must stop those stupid tactics immediately if you want to have any chance of succeeding at this business.


Like I said - I am confused - What business are you really in? - cause you are promoting the opposite of Sportons goals and MLM promotions.

----------


## Drikus Botha

Hi

Great questions from your side. The Sportron ethos is to make a difference in the lives of others (that includes family and friends)

I definitley do network with anyone who are interested in what I have to offer BUT not by harassing them with my opportunity.

I use methods that educate and inform so that people can contact me when they feel comfortable with what I can offer.

The choice is theirs to contact me and that is where the BIG difference is to how most network marketing associates try to network.

You must remember that the company that you are involved in is only the partner you chose for running your own business.

I don't do Sportron...I have my own network marketing business where I chose Sportron as my partner.

I do not see doctors that have their own practice walk to everyone they see and ask them if he could do a heart transplant or maybe a kidney transplant for them...then why on earth should I try and sell things to anybody that is not interested.

I might be wrong but it just make good business sense to me.

I hope this helped a bit on my view of things. 

So the answer to your question in what business am I...the educating, helping people understand business, ultimately networking with them as friends and partners.

----------


## wynn

So you could have quite a few MLM opportunities, besides just Sportron, on one website and if anybody needs anything they just go to your site and order the product they want, or join up as part of your downline?
Makes sense to me, but you will have to keep promoting it or it will wither away after a while.

----------


## Drikus Botha

My business consists of many different branches that ultimately leads to building my network marketing business in partnership with Sportron.

I do not believe in promoting different mlm or network marketing companies at the same time.

I'm going to try and explain it in a step by step manner. To illustrate the flow of things I will need to use my website urls in this post (I'm know it is probably not allowed but it's the only way that you will see how it works)

First I attract network marketers worldwide from my main website www.drikusbotha.com. I educate them and give away a free course called "The 7 Great Lies of Networkmarketing" 

This course serve 2 goals :

Firstly to get them on my subscriber list and secondly it's the pre-seller to a book called The Renegade Networker (http://drikusbotha.therenegadenetworkmarketer.com)

These two things enable me to do the following:

1) I earn money from worldwide network marketers who buy the book

2) I earn money from my subscriber list when they come to my blog to read my new posts and click on the adsense ads. Every time I make a new post my e-mail provider automatically send a message to my subscriber list.

The money that I earn from this enable me to do the following:

1) Advertise my sportron business with Google adwords that leads you to the following optin page (http://drikusbotha.com/sportron.htm) 

The reasoning behind this is two-fold:

1) I have a subscriber list who specifically wants information about Sportron (My autoresponder series tell them everything about the company, the products and the opportunity automatically) . This way I can literally educate and inform thousands at the same time.

By the time they contact me, they have sold themselves on the opportunity.

2) I also refer this list to my main site and the whole process starts over again

I apologize for all the urls but the model you just saw above is so far ahead of most network marketers that in the right hands it is pure gold.

----------


## welhychuma

you 're so right sir. A person who makes it in business is the ones who's primary motive is to serve the people rather than his own interest, its always said what you're willing to sow into others' lives u ll reap a hundred fold. and in this era where everyone is more concerned about themselves we need ppl who are out for others, and the rewards are always there. IT IS A PRINCIPLE!!!!

----------


## taniawilliams

Hello there! My name is Tania and I am a superguide with Renegade Professional (it uses the Renegade Network Marketer as its textbook)

I am so happy to meet you guys and to see that finally people are waking up to using the stoneage network marketing methods like cold calling, harrassing friends and family and "being on" all the time (you know what I mean) wink!

I have been on a stunning journey with Renegade Professional for the last year or so and am custom making my training to all network marketers in South Africa who want to generate leads and grow their businesses online.

I am particularly interested in helping us S Africans because we have special telecommunications and merchant account payment issues being here- that Europeans and USA dont have to worry about.

I teach:
Your unique selling point (and its not your company or products or pay plan!)
Marketing funnel/funded proposals  (being paid to prospect)
how to get found on the internet
How to target your market
how to use conference calls to grow and maintain your team (believe me, in SA we have to use special tools!)
How to create blogs (unique to YOU- not your MLM)
autoresponders
lead capture pages
domain registration
web hosting
SEO and linking strategies
and my all time favourite social media marketing (especially videos!)

Hope to hear from you guys more!

This is the new wave...lets ride it!

Tania

----------

